# Should have my CTD today!



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds awesome bro! Hope you're happy with it!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

You will dig the car. This diesel is nothing like a gas car. It feels like it's pushing you through the gears even though it's front drive. Congrats!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> You will dig the car. This diesel is nothing like a gas car. It feels like it's pushing you through the gears even though it's front drive. Congrats!


I must photoshop this possibility


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I drove one back in January when one of the other dealers had one. Was definitely impressive which is why I had no hesitation getting them to bring one in from out of the area. They gave me a 2LT to drive to the bank and do some errands with and it to be honest with you wasn't bad either. Was getting high 30's/low 40's going down I-64, but was just slow to accelerate with the little 1.4L. It at least has a similar power level to the Volt, so I shouldn't miss the torque that the Volt had when pulling off the line. I am also looking forward to the economy and distance per tank on this thing. That is the most exciting aspect of it for me other than it just feels like a quality vehicle. Probably the only thing I don't like is the center console/armrest thing. However going to try it extended (didn't know you could slide the top of it forward) today and see if it is any better.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

the silver will be easier too keep clean!


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Hang in there. It will be worth the wait!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The armrest is only annoying when you have a manual Cruze and the parking assist brake keeps knocking it back. If you have a usb cord hanging out of the console make sure you move the cord more towards driver side before you slide the armrest back or it will cause you issues when trying to open the console.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new CTD!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations, you will love it for more than the economy. It cruises like a V6 and never feels like you don't have enough power. Silver is good, mine has a black leather interior.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Congratulations, you will love it for more than the economy. It cruises like a V6 and never feels like you don't have enough power. Silver is good, mine has a black leather interior.


Just told my Gf this exact same thing last night


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah it is a snappy car. So far almost have 100 miles on it just today, and the fuel gauge has dropped to the second tiny bar below F. So is pretty impressive to me for sitting in base traffic, driving in town, and on the highway. Not to mention it feels just like driving the Volt power wise. Just louder obviously. The one downside me and my wife noticed is the jet black interior was HOT today. Went out to eat and got back in the car and the seats were scorching. So ordered that Cruze specific sunshade from Amazon because the dealer said GM doesn't make any. As a side note was thinking about the whole lubricity of diesel issue, and seen the silver and white bottles of Power Service when I went to go get some light bulbs for my truck. Not sure if the diesel blends around here in Hampton Roads have biodiesel blend or not since I haven't filled it up myself yet. Either way going to post the long awaited photos of it and the Volt in the driveway. Will be the Volt's last 45 days with us before going back the leasing company. Been a fun ride with that, but I think the Cruze is ultimately the better choice long term.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Roadburner440 said:


> Yeah it is a snappy car. So far almost have 100 miles on it just today, and the fuel gauge has dropped to the second tiny bar below F. So is pretty impressive to me for sitting in base traffic, driving in town, and on the highway. Not to mention it feels just like driving the Volt power wise. Just louder obviously. The one downside me and my wife noticed is the jet black interior was HOT today. Went out to eat and got back in the car and the seats were scorching. So ordered that Cruze specific sunshade from Amazon because the dealer said GM doesn't make any. As a side note was thinking about the whole lubricity of diesel issue, and seen the silver and white bottles of Power Service when I went to go get some light bulbs for my truck. Not sure if the diesel blends around here in Hampton Roads have biodiesel blend or not since I haven't filled it up myself yet. Either way going to post the long awaited photos of it and the Volt in the driveway. Will be the Volt's last 45 days with us before going back the leasing company. Been a fun ride with that, but I think the Cruze is ultimately the better choice long term.
> 
> 
> > I have a good quality window tint and the black interior isn't a problem even when the temperature is in the 40'sC. Just put something over the steering wheel is all I need.


----------



## Gman_cruze (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats on the Cruze Diesel. Sweeeet ! 

Power Service is good preventative maintenance.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks. Was already planning on using PS white bottle in the winter for anti gelling. Especially after the temps we got during that polar vortex stuff last year. Is why I am glad I have the oil pan heater just in case. Using PS silver bottle though in summer as good preventative maintenance sounds good to me. Anything to stop the HPFP from cavitating. Kept looking at all the bottles in the store earlier and figured I'd just wait. This is my first diesel ever so will be a learning curve like with the electrics were.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Opti-Lube Diesel Fuel Improver | Grease | Oil Fortifier


----------

